# Mattia Perin



## Frikez (30 Novembre 2013)

Ma sto cesso?


----------



## iceman. (30 Novembre 2013)

Non ho visto, che ha combinato?


----------



## Sesfips (30 Novembre 2013)

Penso sia ironico.
Ha fatto una grande partita anche oggi. E' sicuramente uno dei giovani portieri italiani più promettenti.


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2013)

Anche oggi il suo l'ha fatto

Sarebbe da pigliare quest'estate, perché poi varrà troppo per noi


----------



## Snake (30 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2013)

Lo s'infangava continuamente quando stava al Pescara non ponendo l'accento sugli imbarazzanti abruzzesi piuttosto che su di lui, già in una squadretta un attimo superiore come il Genoa fa la sua figura. È bravo, sicuramente meglio di nonno Abbiati e nonna Amelia.


----------



## Frikez (30 Novembre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Penso sia ironico.
> Ha fatto una grande partita anche oggi. E' sicuramente uno dei giovani portieri italiani più promettenti.





Rispetto all'anno scorso sembra molto più sicuro e concentrato, in più adesso è consapevole di avere certe qualità e si esalta durante la partita, oggi ha fatto un doppio intervento clamoroso..se il Genoa è a ridosso della zona Europa è anche per merito suo.


----------



## Frikez (30 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Ed


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Dicembre 2013)

può fare tutte le buone parate che vuole, a me non da l'impressione di essere un grande, non mi da la sicurezza che un portiere forte dovrebbe dare, dirlo per ora sembra una bestemmia ma a me non convince


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Dicembre 2013)

Nonostante sia stato pesantemente criticato sia l'anno scorso che all'inizio di questa stagione, in questo momento è in una forma strepitosa, un vero paratutto. Sinceramente preferisco Bardi a Perin, ma credo che quest'ultimo abbia potenzialità maggiori. Mi piacerebbe molto vederlo al Milan. Non so come abbia giocato questa sera, ma ho visto che gli hanno messo 8 in pagella, per la mia gioia


----------



## Dexter (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dal Genoa noi prendiamo solo cessi. Perin e Vrsalijko sarebbero da prendere domani,altrochè...Giovani classe 92 come El e De Sciglio. D'altronde c'è chi dal Genoa prende i Milito e chi i Constant,ma non è colpa di nessuno,anzi si è colpa di Barbara.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Dal Genoa noi prendiamo solo cessi. Perin e Vrsalijko sarebbero da prendere domani,altrochè...Giovani classe 92 come El e De Sciglio. D'altronde c'è chi dal Genoa prende i Milito e chi i Constant,ma non è colpa di nessuno,anzi si è colpa di Barbara.


paragone inutile con milito perche costanza l abbiamo preso praticamente gratis tra scambi e mastruzzi vari.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Dicembre 2013)

E' un buonissimo portiere, ma secondo me non è pronto per una grande. Deve farsi almeno altri e due annetti al Genoa per poter confermare le sue qualità.


----------



## Jino (1 Dicembre 2013)

Ha un'esplosività e reattività pazzesca, sempre detto. Ha però dei limiti tecnici, può lavorarci. Certo lo valutavano 20 mln di euro, follia!


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' un buonissimo portiere, ma secondo me non è pronto per una grande. Deve farsi almeno altri e due annetti al Genoa per poter confermare le sue qualità.


Il problema è questo...appena perin inizia a giocare bene non sara piu un nostro obbiettivo perche non c e lo potremo permettere


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' un buonissimo portiere, ma secondo me non è pronto per una grande. Deve farsi almeno altri e due annetti al Genoa per poter confermare le sue qualità.



Sono d'accordo, quando sarà pronto ci saranno tutte le big e noi come lo paghiamo? secondo me dobbiamo già prenderlo ora e lasciarlo in prestito a genova.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Dicembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;345306 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, quando sarà pronto ci saranno tutte le big e noi come lo paghiamo? secondo me dobbiamo già prenderlo ora e lasciarlo in prestito a genova.


Non lo prenderemo mai, purtroppo. Andremo avanti con Gabriel.


----------



## Lalas (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ha ancora ampi margini di miglioramento, deve imparare a stare concentrato tutti e 90 i minuti.


----------



## O Animal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Altra partita mostruosa.. ma che campionato sta giocando???


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ha fatto un paio di parate notevoli...Però non mi convince del tutto. Forse perchè gli ho visto fare alcuni errori l'anno scorso.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Gennaio 2014)

Boh, a me non piace ma mi fido di voi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Gennaio 2014)

Non è ancora un portiere da Milan,fa troppi errori.


----------



## O Animal (19 Gennaio 2014)

Confermo che la stagione è super buona, è il terzo portiere del campionato e i primi due sono Buffon e De Sanctis...

Guardate gli highlights contro Parma, Lazio, Verona, Torino, Sassuolo e Inter... I risultati sono per grande merito suo e da un portiere così giovane (al secondo anno di A) non me lo aspettavo proprio... Sta crescendo di mese in mese e se continua a lavorare così tra 2 anni giocherà lui agli Europei... Averne di portieri così...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Grande Mattia 
Dopo il Mondiale credo sia giusto puntare su di lui.
In questo momento è parecchio davanti a Bardi.



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non è ancora un portiere da Milan,fa troppi errori.



Se lo paragoniamo ai nostri ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Gennaio 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Grande Mattia
> Dopo il Mondiale credo sia giusto puntare su di lui.
> In questo momento è parecchio davanti a Bardi.
> 
> ...



Ma il problema è che discontinuo: a volte è insuperabile,a volte è più inutile di un citofono.


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che discontinuo: a volte è insuperabile,a volte è più inutile di un citofono.



Ha 21 anni, è normale che non possa essere già un campione.
L'anno scorso è stato disastroso, ma quest'anno è piuttosto continuo, spesso è il migliore in campo per il Genoa.
Ha lampi da fenomeno. Ogni tanto fa qualche papera, ma è normale. Le fa anche il tanto osannato (tra gli Under 21) Ter Stegen.
Io lo porterei al Milan domani mattina.


----------



## Frikez (19 Gennaio 2014)

Quest'anno dove sarebbe discontinuo?

Posso capire l'anno scorso in quel cesso di squadra ma ad oggi come rendimento è sopra ai vari Handanovic, Marchetti e compagnia, casualmente il Genoa ha la quarta miglior difesa del campionato.

O lo prendiamo a giugno o farà la fine di Strooman, Jorginho ecc..


----------



## aleslash (19 Gennaio 2014)

Bisogna prenderlo assolutamente


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

Fa delle parate che non farebbe nessun altro in A al momento. Ha un talento incredibile. Spesso fa errori che proprio è evidente siano dettati dall'inesperienza e dalla giovinezza (come era per Antonini )...Tra un paio di anni potrebbe diventare davvero forte,al momento è "esuberante",fa errori per troppa voglia di dimostrare. Se lo prendiamo troppo presto rischiamo di bruciarlo al primo errore,allo stesso tempo se aspettiamo rischiamo che tempo 1 anno e vale 20 milioni  Boh. Con l'amicone Preziosi forse sarebbe il caso di prender lui e il terzino croato.


----------



## Dexter (19 Gennaio 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Posso capire l'anno scorso in quel cesso di squadra


Guarda io le ho viste tutte le partite del Pescara,abito a 8km dallo stadio: poraccio prendeva una media di 30 tiri a partita,ci sta fare qualche errore con quella difesa. Si vocifera che Stroppa lo cazziasse per via dei capelli; fra l'altro non giocava sempre titolare perchè ad un tot di presenze il Pescara doveva cacciare altro cash..Credo avesse perso fiducia nei propri mezzi anche per queste cose,l'ambiente è importante.


----------



## Hammer (19 Gennaio 2014)

Come propugno da parecchio tempo, questo va preso a giugno. Il talento è evidente. Già dall'anno prossimo costerà troppo per noi.


----------



## juventino (19 Gennaio 2014)

Ogni tanto fa qualche errore, ma a 21 anni ci può pure stare. È secondo me il miglior giovane portiere italiano.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2014)

Ricomincia da dove aveva lasciato


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ricomincia da dove aveva lasciato



SkarsoH!!11!!! SoPraVValuTatoH!!11!!! A PesKarA a PresO 6548392 GoL!!11!! (cit.)
Io avrei preso ad occhi chiusi lui, aldilà del fatto che continuo a reputare Diego Lopez un buon portiere.


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> SkarsoH!!11!!! SoPraVValuTatoH!!11!!! A PesKarA a PresO 6548392 GoL!!11!! (cit.)
> Io avrei preso ad occhi chiusi lui, aldilà del fatto che continuo a reputare Diego Lopez un buon portiere.



Ma istantaneamente, non c'era nemmeno da porsi il problema. Presente e futuro


----------



## aleslash (15 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Ma istantaneamente, non c'era nemmeno da porsi il problema. Presente e futuro


Quoto assolutamente


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> SkarsoH!!11!!! SoPraVValuTatoH!!11!!! A PesKarA a PresO 6548392 GoL!!11!! (cit.)
> Io avrei preso ad occhi chiusi lui, aldilà del fatto che continuo a reputare Diego Lopez un buon portiere.



Il problema sono i soldi, uno era a 0 mentre l'altro costa intorno ai 12 milioni, purtroppo andrà da qualche altra parte.
Siamo gli unici comunque a non avere in giro un portiere di prospettiva, Gabriel lo escludo a priori.


----------



## Albijol (15 Settembre 2014)

Molto meglio Diego Lopez che è una sicurezza, Perin ha tutto da dimostrare (cit.)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> SkarsoH!!11!!! SoPraVValuTatoH!!11!!! A PesKarA a PresO 6548392 GoL!!11!! (cit.)
> Io avrei preso ad occhi chiusi lui, aldilà del fatto che continuo a reputare Diego Lopez un buon portiere.



il problema di perin è il costo del suo cartellino


----------



## runner (15 Settembre 2014)

anche ieri ha salvato il risultato!!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Settembre 2014)

Per me il più grande mistero del calcio è perchè questo ragazzo sia considerato un po' ovunque nelle chiacchere da bar uno "scarsone"...questo a 20 anni ha debuttato in serie A dopo aver fatto a 18-19 anni buone prestazioni in B , ha trovato una continuità mostruosa col Genoa dopo un anno difficile a Pescara dove non era certo solo colpa sua ma dei paracarri che aveva davanti..., tutte le domeniche prende dal 6,5 in su nelle pagelle di tre quotidiani sportivi, è ormai stabilmente nel giro della nazionale maggiore come terzo portiere, se in giornata sì è una saracinesca vera e propria....eppure a momenti nell'opinione popolare è più scarso dell'ultimo portiere del campionato primavera. Mentre ad esempio Neto, che ne combina spesso di cotte e di crude, gode di una reputazione infinita...Mah, misteri del calcio...

Secondo me come giovani portieri a livello mondiale non abbiamo nessuno da invidiare..tra Sportiello, Bardi, Perin, Leali, Scuffet, Meret e Gori verrà fuori il nuovo Buffon per forza.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (20 Settembre 2014)

Per me il più grande mistero del calcio è perchè questo ragazzo sia considerato un po' ovunque nelle chiacchere da bar uno "scarsone"...questo a 20 anni ha debuttato in serie A dopo aver fatto a 18-19 anni buone prestazioni in B , ha trovato una continuità mostruosa col Genoa dopo un anno difficile a Pescara dove non era certo solo colpa sua ma dei paracarri che aveva davanti..., tutte le domeniche prende dal 6,5 in su nelle pagelle di tre quotidiani sportivi, è ormai stabilmente nel giro della nazionale maggiore come terzo portiere, se in giornata sì è una saracinesca vera e propria....eppure a momenti nell'opinione popolare è più scarso dell'ultimo portiere del campionato primavera. Mentre ad esempio Neto, che ne combina spesso di cotte e di crude, gode di una reputazione infinita...Mah, misteri del calcio...

Secondo me come giovani portieri a livello mondiale non abbiamo nessuno da invidiare..tra Sportiello, Bardi, Perin, Leali, Scuffet, Meret e Gori verrà fuori il nuovo Buffon per forza.


----------



## Jino (20 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> Per me il più grande mistero del calcio è perchè questo ragazzo sia considerato un po' ovunque nelle chiacchere da bar uno "scarsone"...questo a 20 anni ha debuttato in serie A dopo aver fatto a 18-19 anni buone prestazioni in B , ha trovato una continuità mostruosa col Genoa dopo un anno difficile a Pescara dove non era certo solo colpa sua ma dei paracarri che aveva davanti..., tutte le domeniche prende dal 6,5 in su nelle pagelle di tre quotidiani sportivi, è ormai stabilmente nel giro della nazionale maggiore come terzo portiere, se in giornata sì è una saracinesca vera e propria....eppure a momenti nell'opinione popolare è più scarso dell'ultimo portiere del campionato primavera. Mentre ad esempio Neto, che ne combina spesso di cotte e di crude, gode di una reputazione infinita...Mah, misteri del calcio...
> 
> Secondo me come giovani portieri a livello mondiale non abbiamo nessuno da invidiare..tra Sportiello, Bardi, Perin, Leali, Scuffet, Meret e Gori verrà fuori il nuovo Buffon per forza.



Questo Perin come dici tu avrà anche del potenziale, non si nega, ma essere portiere di una grande squadra è un'altra cosa. Perin è in tutto e per tutto una scommessa, scommessa da 12-15 mln!


----------



## Frikez (21 Settembre 2014)

Sopravvalutato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Settembre 2014)

Perin non diventerà Buffon o Zoff ma per me almeno ai livelli di Peruzzi o Pagliuca ci arriverà. Deve andare però un club di un certo livello. La grande speranza è Scuffet, se mantenessero le aspettative potremmo avere una coppia di tutto rispetto nel futuro. Intanto ci sono Gigi e Sirigu. In porta siamo coperti, deve uscire assolutamente qualcosa in difesa, speriamo in 'sto Rugani ad esempio.


----------



## DannySa (21 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perin non diventerà Buffon o Zoff ma per me almeno ai livelli di Peruzzi o Pagliuca ci arriverà. Deve andare però un club di un certo livello. La grande speranza è Scuffet, se mantenessero le aspettative potremmo avere una coppia di tutto rispetto nel futuro. Intanto ci sono Gigi e Sirigu. In porta siamo coperti, deve uscire assolutamente qualcosa in difesa, speriamo in 'sto Rugani ad esempio.



La generazione degli anni 90 tirerà fuori tantissimi talenti, rispetto a qualche anno fa tra i vari 90 Balo, Ciro, 91 tipo Zaza, 92 Verratti in primis (è stata quella forse più ricca) fino a come hai detto tu Rugani e probabilmente pure Goldaniga del 93 come Berardi fino ad arrivare a Scuffet e anche se ancora molto giovane Mastour. In mezzo ovviamente parecchi altri talenti e chi sboccerà più tardi.
C'è caso possa essere un decennio più che buono, non so se d'oro ma se falliamo ancora tra 2 anni c'è veramente da sparire (calcisticamente parlando) mentre se guardiamo puramente al passato tra 4 anni dovremmo tornare in finale nel mondiale senza vincerlo.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Settembre 2014)

Fenomeno VERO.<Altro che sopravvalutato.


----------



## aleslash (21 Settembre 2014)

Un gran portiere, una grandissimo portiere


----------



## Principe (21 Settembre 2014)

Puntare sui giovani .... Parola a noi sconosciuta .


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perin non diventerà Buffon o Zoff ma per me almeno ai livelli di Peruzzi o Pagliuca ci arriverà. Deve andare però un club di un certo livello. La grande speranza è Scuffet, se mantenessero le aspettative potremmo avere una coppia di tutto rispetto nel futuro. Intanto ci sono Gigi e Sirigu. In porta siamo coperti, deve uscire assolutamente qualcosa in difesa, speriamo in 'sto Rugani ad esempio.


Concordo con te, ma come ho già scritto Perin sarebbe stato perfetto per noi.
A noi serve un portiere subito e Perin è già pronto.
Scuffet potrà diventare anche più forte ma è meno esperto e più "scommessa" rispetto a Mattia.
Scuffet farebbe al caso della Juve per il dopo Buffon.
Perin lo adoro, l'ho sempre difeso quando tutti lo prendevano in giro e dicevo "vedrete tra un paio di anni chi avrà ragione".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ma come ho già scritto Perin sarebbe stato perfetto per noi.
> A noi serve un portiere subito e Perin è già pronto.
> Scuffet potrà diventare anche più forte ma è meno esperto e più "scommessa" rispetto a Mattia.
> Scuffet farebbe al caso della Juve per il dopo Buffon.
> Perin lo adoro, l'ho sempre difeso quando tutti lo prendevano in giro e dicevo "vedrete tra un paio di anni chi avrà ragione".


Purtroppo non ci sono soldi e Perin ha una valutazione tra i 10 e i 15 milioni. Soldi che non spenderemo mai per un portiere.


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, ma come ho già scritto Perin sarebbe stato perfetto per noi.
> A noi serve un portiere subito e Perin è già pronto.
> Scuffet potrà diventare anche più forte ma è meno esperto e più "scommessa" rispetto a Mattia.
> Scuffet farebbe al caso della Juve per il dopo Buffon.
> Perin lo adoro, l'ho sempre difeso quando tutti lo prendevano in giro e dicevo "vedrete tra un paio di anni chi avrà ragione".



Ha i capelli lunghi quindi è un montato


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ha i capelli lunghi quindi è un montato



Da oggi in poi ti chiamerò ironic man....


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Da oggi in poi ti chiamerò ironic man....



Non capisco perchè ironic. Fa ridere solo te.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè ironic. Fa ridere solo te.



Non fa ridere per nulla, ma vuol fare l'ironico. Sarà il periodo....


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non fa ridere per nulla, ma vuol fare l'ironico. Sarà il periodo....



Sarà il ciclo


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Eh lo so che vale sui 10-15 milioni, ma farebbe proprio al caso nostro.
Se dipendesse da me gli farei fare il secondo di Sirigu (Buffon a casa) durante le qualificazioni e in qualche gara lo metterei in campo per fargli acquisire esperienza internazionale.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè ironic. Fa ridere solo te.



Se la cantano e se la suonano da soli


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh lo so che vale sui 10-15 milioni, ma farebbe proprio al caso nostro.
> Se dipendesse da me gli farei fare il secondo di Sirigu (Buffon a casa) durante le qualificazioni e in qualche gara lo metterei in campo per fargli acquisire esperienza internazionale.
> 
> 
> ...



10 sono troppi per noi purtroppo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2014)

Ma anche se costasse 15 milioni non sarebbe questo problemone, dal momento che per Diego Lopez sono partiti 20 milioni lordi, e a differenza dello spagnolo Perin di ingaggio prenderebbe giusto un milione o poco più.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma anche se costasse 15 milioni non sarebbe questo problemone, dal momento che per Diego Lopez sono partiti 20 milioni lordi, e a differenza dello spagnolo Perin di ingaggio prenderebbe giusto un milione o poco più.



Sì ma sono 20 mln spalmati su 4 anni. Qui si tira a campare.

Mi sa che se quest'anno fa bene va in premier.


----------



## Frikez (22 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì ma sono 20 mln spalmati su 4 anni. Qui si tira a campare.
> 
> Mi sa che se quest'anno fa bene va in premier.



Perché pensi che i 12 o 15 milioni di cartellino non verrebbero spalmati su più gestioni con un pagamento triennale? Stiamo ancora pagando Ibra se non ricordo male, idem Balotelli.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perché pensi che i 12 o 15 milioni di cartellino non verrebbero spalmati su più gestioni con un pagamento triennale? Stiamo ancora pagando Ibra se non ricordo male, idem Balotelli.



Sapevo che mi avresti risposto così. Onestamente è difficile che Preziosi venda l'unico che ha con cui fare cassa senza fare un pò di cash subito, poi non so che dirti, anche io avrei preso Perin, però se il presidente sente "15 mln di cartellino per il portiere" o "uno stipendio da 2.5 all'anno per il portiere", sono due cose effettivamente diverse, anche se non dal punto di vista contabile.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Perché pensi che i 12 o 15 milioni di cartellino non verrebbero spalmati su più gestioni con un pagamento triennale? Stiamo ancora pagando Ibra se non ricordo male, idem Balotelli.


.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2014)

Il mio portiere titolare al fantacalcio, straordinario


----------



## Frikez (24 Settembre 2014)

Nel primo tempo oggi mostruoso, ha parato di tutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo oggi mostruoso, ha parato di tutto.



Però ha preso 2 gol


----------



## prebozzio (24 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nel primo tempo oggi mostruoso, ha parato di tutto.


Poteva fare qualcosa in più sul primo gol, ma penso si possa considerare un'altra ottima prestazione!


----------



## aleslash (24 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Poteva fare qualcosa in più sul primo gol, ma penso si possa considerare un'altra ottima prestazione!


L'ha vista all'ultimo, comunque si sta confermando a livelli altissimi, sta salvando da solo la retroguardia del Genoa


----------



## Elshafenomeno (24 Settembre 2014)

assurdo. semplicemente assurdo.

il genoa senza perin in queste quattro giornate avrebbe raccolto zero punti. Zero. Squadra indecente.

Con Perin ne ha cinque. Cinque punti grazie a Perin. 22 anni. Se non è un fenomeno questo. Dovevamo prenderlo senza se e senza ma.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Settembre 2014)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> assurdo. semplicemente assurdo.
> 
> il genoa senza perin in queste quattro giornate avrebbe raccolto zero punti. Zero. Squadra indecente.
> 
> Con Perin ne ha cinque. Cinque punti grazie a Perin. 22 anni. Se non è un fenomeno questo. Dovevamo prenderlo senza se e senza ma.


Dai, magari a fine stagione si tengono il Mitra e prendiamo Mattia per qualche milioncino


----------



## aleslash (24 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dai, magari a fine stagione si tengono il Mitra e prendiamo Mattia per qualche milioncino



Se magari, questo se continua cosi costa 30 milioni


----------



## Penny.wise (25 Settembre 2014)

è forte forte...imho diventerà un campione


----------



## Frikez (29 Ottobre 2014)

Parata clamorosa a una mano su un tiro di Morata a botta sicura, mostruoso


----------



## aleslash (29 Ottobre 2014)

È una bestia


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Ottobre 2014)

farà la fine di sirigu, se lo piglierà a peso d'oro qualche top club europeo e le italiane rimarranno tagliate fuori.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Ottobre 2014)

Uno dei pochissimi giocatori che doveva essere preso dal Genoa non lo abbiamo acquistato...


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Ottobre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> farà la fine di sirigu, se lo piglierà a peso d'oro qualche top club europeo e le italiane rimarranno tagliate fuori.



La cosa brutta è che Sirigu è stato pagato 3 mln se non sbaglio.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La cosa brutta è che Sirigu è stato pagato 3 mln se non sbaglio.



era compreso nel pacchetto con pastore, credo, lui si che l'hanno pagato una cifra altissima. 

come noi con la combo ibra+thiago.


----------



## DannySa (29 Ottobre 2014)

Fossi in lui andrei all'estero spedito.


----------



## Penny.wise (30 Ottobre 2014)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Uno dei pochissimi giocatori che doveva essere preso dal Genoa non lo abbiamo acquistato...


ma questo mica lo regalano..l'amico Preziosi, per Matri, Perin e Vrsaljko non ce li ha voluti dare, guarda un pò..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2014)

Non gioca un solo minuto in nazionale grazie a quel dittatore di Buffon.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Lo adoro.
A fine stagione se ne andrà all'estero e nelle casse del Genoa andranno 10/15 milioni.
Li vale tutti.


----------



## Frikez (30 Ottobre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Lo adoro.
> A fine stagione se ne andrà all'estero e nelle casse del Genoa andranno *10/15 milioni*.
> Li vale tutti.



Più o meno i soldi che daremo nei prossimi anni a Diego Lopez


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Più o meno i soldi che daremo nei prossimi anni a Diego Lopez



Il miglior portiere del mondo che fa la riserva di Abbiati 
Il Genoa senza Mattia avrebbe qualche punto in più del Parma.
Le vittorie contro Lazio e Juve sono arrivate al 99,8% per merito suo


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2014)

Che parata ha fatto su Morata? Pazzesca


----------



## Hammer (30 Ottobre 2014)

Spero vada alla Roma. Devono liberarsi di De Sanctis per puntare veramente in alto, e il ragazzino capelluto è il migliore italiano in circolazione.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non gioca un solo minuto in nazionale grazie a quel dittatore di Buffon.



Solo certi juventini non riescono a capacitarsi di questo fatto. Per loro non esiste nulla di meglio di Buffon.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non gioca un solo minuto in nazionale grazie a quel dittatore di Buffon.



Ah, giusto, ti ricordi la papera che fece non mi ricordo se con la Fluminense in un'amichevole pre-Mondiale?
"Eh, ma non possiamo puntare su di lui", "Paperin", "Inaffidabile", ecc...


----------



## prebozzio (30 Ottobre 2014)

Fantastico.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Novembre 2014)

Io ti voglio bene


----------



## Jino (9 Novembre 2014)

Lo dicevo a mio padre che lo parava


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Novembre 2014)

Non solo lo stimo enormemente come calciatore ma ce l'ho pure al fanta, fammi godere Matty


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2014)

Preziosi ha già dichiarato che vuole almeno 15-20 milioni e che può benissimo andare in Premier nella prossima sessione estiva. Ce lo possiamo scordare bellamente


----------



## Jino (12 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Preziosi ha già dichiarato che vuole almeno 15-20 milioni e che può benissimo andare in Premier nella prossima sessione estiva. Ce lo possiamo scordare bellamente



In Italia credo solo la Roma abbia la necessità e la possibilità di prenderlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> In Italia credo solo la Roma abbia la necessità e la possibilità di prenderlo.



Per me sarebbe più probabile la Juve.


----------

